# Where should I place a second Subwoofer?



## trcns (Sep 15, 2015)

I was introduced to REW last week and last 4 day I did nothing but watched all the youtube videos and read the REW’s user manual blogs.
Then I ordered 
EMM-6 Premium+ MIC,
CBI MLC20 Low Z XLR Microphone Cable, 20 Foot
M-Audio MobilePre
Cable Matters® Gold Plated 6.35mm (1/4 Inch) TRS to XLR Male to Male Cable 25 Feet
Hosa Technology GXR134 Signal Converter

I am very excited to test my equipment just waiting for these things to show up.
While I am waiting I have couple of questions, 
My equipment
Computer: Lenovo Q180, Windows 10 using JRiver 21 as Player, connected to Bel Canto Ulink via USB.
ULink is connected to McIntosh MX121 through Digital out.
Mcintosh is connected to Krell S1500 Power Amp which is connected to B&W 802D2 Speakers. Cables are Tara Lab cables.
I have two sub woofers, REL G1 which is connected via Hi Level Neutrik Speakon cable with front speakers and also via LEF .1 for surround sound and second subwoofer is PSB Sub Sonic II which I own since 1999 and is powered off for now.
I also use this system as home theater, it have 130” Stewart screen, JVC Projector and Oppo DVD. There are four other speakers for side and rear effects, but this part of the setup will be in another discussion.
The room is 16’ wide x 26’ long and ceiling is 8’ high, the back of the Speakers is 30” away from the back wall. Left speaker is very close to the side wall but face of the speaker is clear from the side wall the right speaker has curio behind it. Subwoofer is right next to the left speaker as suggested by REL to put it in a corner. Second subwoofer is behind the right side couch and is powered off for now. Attached are few pictures of the room.
Mcintosh MX121 comes with Odyssey microphone and a built-in calibration software which I tried but was not convinced.
Music sounds very clean and crisp (Little that I know and yet to find out after running REW).
I tried asking my audio dealers in my neighborhood for room equalization, but there interest is in selling me different audio equipment more focused on two channels.
Now a very first problem
I feel, even without any measurement is that the base is not deep enough. Especially when REL rates it’s sub at 15Hz at -6dB.
I don’t know where to put the second subwoofer in the room.
I was told in the past that listening position should be an equilateral triangle with speakers, which always followed. The distance between the speakers is 10’.2’’ and that’s how far I am from each speaker.

I attached the two pictures of the room. If some could advise me where should put these Subwoofers for optimal sound. (Please make note that REL strongly recommends a corner for their subsystem, also the length of the cables connecting REL are limited to 12 ft.) Or where should I put the second Subwoofer, if REL is okay where it is?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Honestly its going to be impossible to say without some graphs generated by REW or another room EQ software program. Every room is going to be different. A sub crawl test is another option by placing the sub as close to the listening position as possible and play some base heavy music or soundtrack. you crawl around the outside of the room and listen for the best sound. That is where you should place the sub..


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

^ +1
Tony speaks the truth! I'd like to add that once you get the sub in it's "sound-good" location, you can then use REW to fine tune the angle and crossover region.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I will +2 the sub crawl.


----------



## TKNice (Jun 3, 2009)

Where are you standing while taking that picture? If it's just in a closed corner of the room, that's where I'd put the sub to start. You have can't really place it behind the center channel and then middle of the back wall--which could be good. Next best alternative I think is one sub where you have it in the front room, left corner, then another in the rear of the room, right corner.


----------

